# Using Baby Oil on the coat



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

I shined up my mare's mane and tail today with baby oil, boy did it work! But I have also heard that baby oil works on the coat for shine and it also darkens faded colors. She is a bit sun bleached in some areas (she is a dark liver chestnut) and I would like to douse her with something to darken them. I was just wondering if this works. I noticed today that the oil that had gotten onto her coat today, from where her mane dripped, was very soft, shiny and her sun bleached neck(I flipped her mane to the left side last summer, so its bleached from years of summer pasture) was back to its lovely liver again. So, if this is not suitable, what else is affordable and works? (I cannot afford show sheen at 36$ a liter >.< )


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Southern said:


> I shined up my mare's mane and tail today with baby oil, boy did it work! But I have also heard that baby oil works on the coat for shine and it also darkens faded colors. She is a bit sun bleached in some areas (she is a dark liver chestnut) and I would like to douse her with something to darken them. I was just wondering if this works. I noticed today that the oil that had gotten onto her coat today, from where her mane dripped, was very soft, shiny and her sun bleached neck(I flipped her mane to the left side last summer, so its bleached from years of summer pasture) was back to its lovely liver again. So, if this is not suitable, what else is affordable and works? (I cannot afford show sheen at 36$ a liter >.< )




Havent noticed that it makes coats lighter - but I also feed livermol which make her coat red... I do baby oil baths for shows in summer - not all the time but prob around once a month in summer... and never had any fading issues... help replace the oils in their coat apparently if you wash them alot


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

jody111 said:


> *Havent noticed that it makes coats lighter *- but I also feed livermol which make her coat red... I do baby oil baths for shows in summer - not all the time but prob around once a month in summer... and never had any fading issues... help replace the oils in their coat apparently if you wash them alot


Darker, I have noticed that it makes the coat darker.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Any time I've put baby oil on my horse it made him dirty, :lol: Dust and dirty seemed to really stick to the baby oiled places and it wasn't something that looked very good on his coat. 

I have had amazing results using Cheval coat enhancers on my grey and palomino. Coat Enhancers if you are interested in keeping the coat from bleaching in the sun as easily and growing in darker.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I've usedit fora lastminute shine and soften before entering the show ring, and if I have an arab I use it on the face. But I've never heard of it helping the coat be darker.


----------

